# suspected ringtail?



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Can somebody confirm that this is ringtail? I am pretty sure my male Nelson has it. It wasn't there two days ago so I am glad I caught it early. Can one of the professionals point me in the right direction of how I will treat it? Thanks for taking time to have a look.

I am rather puzzled because my apartment is so very humid and I cannot say there are any dietary requirements I have not met as I have spent a year researching diet and housing on here before I even began breeding.

Some people are saying olive oil or honey but I don't want to go ahead and experiment until someone who is more experienced with this can help me.  Again me and Nelson thank you a lot.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like an injury to me.


----------

